# Ferrari bottle filler



## DoktahD (May 31, 2011)

I have trouble getting it to start. Then, if it starts it may work great or, more commonly leak out the top and then quit. The directions seem incomprehensible. What am I missing here?


----------



## ibglowin (May 31, 2011)

Nothing.

Send it back. Its a piece of junk. Trade it in for a Buon Vino. Its not perfect either but at least it works.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I agree with what Mike said.


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2011)

Yep, sorry to say its trash and we all live and learn what to spend on wisely here and what is decent. Please ask us here before purchasing anything as weve all had it, used it, and swear by it or swear at it!!! LOL


----------



## DoktahD (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks to you all for replying. I am not only fairly new at wine making but a total neophyte to this kind of forum. So I may not always figure out how to communicate appropriately or in a timely manner. Apologies in advance. I also live off the grid back in the jungle, so getting to town and to Internet access is iffy at best. Thanks again. Dr.D


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Send it back. Its a piece of junk. Trade it in for a Buon Vino. Its not perfect either but at least it works.
> 
> Welcome to the forums!





Runningwolf said:


> Welcome to the forum. I agree with what Mike said.





Wade E said:


> Yep, sorry to say its trash and we all live and learn what to spend on wisely here and what is decent. Please ask us here before purchasing anything as weve all had it, used it, and swear by it or swear at it!!! LOL



Agree with ALL

send it back!


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree too! Mine failed to stop today and sent wine flying all over the place. 
Since i'm in the market for a new filler i'm open for suggestions on gravity fillers.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 27, 2011)

Buon Vino is really the only other inexpensive one out there.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2011)

What Mike said but I guess a few people are having problems with them also. I have had the Buon Vino for years now with no problems but I use it with my vacuum pump on very low. I also use a very thin lubricant on it so that it pops up easier.


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks guys it's on my shopping list.


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Buon Vino is really the only other inexpensive one out there.



been using this for years with no problem


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Buon Vino is really the only other inexpensive one out there.



This is the one I always used also. When mine broke I ran down to my local supply house to get a new one and he didn't carry them. When I told him it's the only thing I'd buy and will order it on line he looked into them and started carrying them. He thanked me later as he sells them on a regular basis now.


----------

